# a guy i like asked me to hang out today, and i said yes.



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

we've been texting back and forth for a few days, and today he suggested that we hang out when i finished my homework. of course i wanted to, but i was really nervous... anyway, i said yes, and we had a good time--if a bit awkward. we met up at the library because he was looking for a book, but he couldn't find anything so he drove me to the bookstore and he got a book there. then we went to target and wandered around for a while, and then i had to get home to walk my dog before dark lol. but it was really nice, the whole thing lasted about 3 hours and was only minimally awkward. and just as i started writing this, he texted me again


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

awesome


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice Job!


----------



## timeout (Aug 29, 2009)

*nice*

way to go kid there is hope out there


----------



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

thats awesome! That just proved there's hope for me to maybe have a bf. thanks for posting your accomplishment!


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

That's awesome there is defiently potential for a relationship there. It's great you found someone you really click with. You having already talked to him alot and hungout with him makes going out alot easier.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

That's really cool! Sounds like you had a good time, even if you just hung out at Target lol. Hopefully you guys are able to hit it off. He seems to like you.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

he's been on and off with another girl though, and i'm not sure what their situation is at the moment. i'm too afraid to ask. i think enough of him to assume that he isn't going to cheat on her, and of course if it comes to that i'll make sure that's the case.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

You should be so proud of yourself just for hanging out with him!! Good for you! Keep it up.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This is great lilly, you really seem to be improving with confidence and I think that is rubbing off on the guys as well. Hopefully this will become something in the future if everything falls into place.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like a fun time


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

*update: we're going to a concert together in about 3 weeks  (taking back sunday, carolina liar, and anberlin)


----------



## Gloria14 (Sep 4, 2009)

That's really great 
I'm glad to hear it.

And you know what's particularly great? That you talk about that fact that it was awkward sometimes like it was nothing. And it was nothing, cause awkwardness ain't out of the ordinary. And I salute you for not turning it into a big deal!!!
Good job!

Why do I say this? 
I tend to dwell on awkwardness sometimes. It's a vice I've been working on. So really, I do salute you.

And I think this guy either A) thinks you're really cool, or B) likes you!!!


----------

